# Mauszeiger wird trotz USB nicht erkannt



## prophet4 (1. Februar 2002)

Also, ich hab Suse 7.3 pro
und ich kann meinen Mauszeiger nicht sehen [PS2]

Jetzt habe ich mir eine USB Maus gekauft und trotzdem kann ich meinen Mauszeiger nicht sehen... viel blöder ist dabei das auch meine Tastatur nicht funktioniert

muss ich vielleicht etwas im Bios umstellen?

Schon mal vielen danke an alle die versuchen mir zu helfen....

Gruß Prophet


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (1. Februar 2002)

Hast Du das Problem schon bei der Installation?

Wenn ja, hast Du überprüft ob Du alles richtig angeschlossen hast oder ob die USB Ports offen sind (BIOS)?

Wenn sogar die Tastatur nicht nutzbar ist, scheint wohl ein Problem mit der Eingabe-Peripherie aufgetreten zu sein.

Schonmal probiert, mit einer DOS-Bootdisk zu starten und zu testen ob sie auch richtig funktionieren (zumindest Tastatur)?


----------



## prophet4 (2. Februar 2002)

Nein, bei der installation hatte ich keine Probleme

Also, ich habe Linux und Windows installiert... bei Windows läuft alles richtig... und bei Linux funzt rein gar nichts



> Wenn ja, hast Du überprüft ob Du alles richtig angeschlossen hast oder ob die USB Ports offen sind (BIOS)?


wo schaut man da nach, bzw. wo stellt man das genau um??

schonmal thx


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (2. Februar 2002)

Wenn Du bei der Installation keine Probleme hattest, dann dürfte es wohl an Linux liegen.

Mag sein, das Linux da etwas nicht richtig konfiguriert hat.
Versuche, das System nochmal zu installieren, dann sollte es klappen. Hast Du noch was dran gemacht oder ging es von vorneherein nicht?

Letzte Frage: Meinst Du inder Shell oder in der KDE? (man sieht bei beiden den Mauszeiger)


----------



## prophet4 (5. Februar 2002)

> Letzte Frage: Meinst Du inder Shell oder in der KDE? (man sieht bei beiden den Mauszeiger)


ich sehe leider nirgends den Mauszeiger  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~+

wie löscht man Linux jetzt?? [ich habe auch Windows drauf]
einfach mit einer boot Disk... ganz normal oder wie mache ich das??

schon mal vielen Dank


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (5. Februar 2002)

Sowas zu hören tut einem richtig in der Seele weh, aber nun gut:
Starte mit einer Dos-Bootdisk oder mit einer Bootbaren CD wie die von WinNT/Win2k/WinXP (ME eigentlich auch???) und lösche die Partition entweder mit fdisk oder den Installationstools von MS.

Dann ist Linux von der Bildfläche verschwunden.


----------



## prophet4 (6. Februar 2002)

thx für deine Hilfe

Gruß Prophet


----------

